# File Types



## PeterT (Aug 29, 2020)

Stumbled on this video. More orientated to metal smiths, but good overview of types & terminology. Otto Frei is a US company but you can same/comparable files at other jewelry suppliers for example Rio Grande also in USA. Slimmer pickens in Canada AFAIK - Gesswein & also Kens Gems in Calgary (prices vary). Wallet warning, Swiss files are spendy.

https://www.gessweincanada.com/category-s/10443.htm

https://www.riogrande.com/searchres...sort=relevancy&layout=card&numberOfResults=36


----------



## trlvn (Aug 30, 2020)

I found the attached KMS file id chart a while ago.  It is a good one page overview of the types of available hand files.

Craig


----------



## Hruul (Sep 2, 2020)

trlvn said:


> I found the attached KMS file id chart a while ago.  It is a good one page overview of the types of available hand files.
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig, never seen a chart like that before for files.


----------

